# No device or #?



## ucsdboy (Jul 28, 2021)

I’m confused. After we copy GENERIC to another file and alter it, should we comment out device drivers we don’t need? Or should we change device to no device?


----------



## Tieks (Jul 28, 2021)

Just comment those devices out.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 28, 2021)

You don't have to copy GENERIC.
You can start with an empty CONFIG file and enter:

```
include GENERIC
```
And then you can add what you don't want in it e.g.,

```
nooption NFS_ROOT
nodevice      ahc
...
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Jul 28, 2021)

See https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/kernelconfig/#kernelconfig-config


----------



## scottro (Jul 30, 2021)

I suspect you gain very little when commenting out device drivers in GENERIC.  Also, it removes the choice of using freebsd-update, which isn't a problem if you always want to build from source.


----------

